# Stuffed Squash, Anyone?



## FraidKnot (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm thinking of doing this to accompany my Thanksgiving dinner.  My parents are 13 hours away, my brother is busy with finishing building details on his new house and selling his old house.  I don't normally have company so here's my solo thoughts.  I'll be roasting a Cornish game hen since I'm not a huge fan of turkey.  And I have a lovely buttercup squash.  I also have a nice acorn squash.  (Both will keep just fine in this cool weather until Thanksgiving.)

I love cornbread dressing.  Here in the southern U.S. the distinction is "dressing" is cooked outside the bird, "stuffing" is... well, it's stuffed inside  

Hmmm, but what if you scoop the stuffing into split, seeded squash halves and bake it?  That's my thought for this year.

So I'm thinking, make some nice vegetable stock (or a rich chicken stock if I feel like making some from the necks, backs & wings I have in my freezer).  Heat the stock, add dried, crumbled cornbread (Pepperidge Farms cornbread stuffing crumbs work just fine) and 1/2 cup melted butter.  Saute some onion, celery, garlic in just a little butter and throw that in.  (Speaking of "mixes", Pictsweet (a freezer brand) makes a miripoix you can buy already prepped if you so desire.) Toss in some dried herbs - sage, of course, thyme, maybe a little tarragon; salt & pepper.  I love wild rice so I'd cook some and add maybe 1/4 cup of it and perhaps some chopped pecans to give it a little toothiness.  For non-vegetarians (and I'm not one) you can always add 1/4 c. of nicely spiced cooked bulk sausage.

Spoon this mixture into the split, seeded squash halves.  Bake at 325F for at least 45 minutes, maybe an hour, until the squash is fork tender and the stuffing is nicely browned on top.

Fraidy


----------



## Shunka (Nov 5, 2006)

Fraidy, it will work great!!!! My grandmother did this quite frequently; although she never added rice to her dressing/stuffing that I can ever remember. I have in the past and it all depends on the people you are feeding. You've made me hungry for this!!!! Now I'll have to go get me some more squash!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 5, 2006)

my fave dish is Stuffed chinesse squash (that I grow myself) it`s Very similar to "vegetable spaghetti" I use lanb mince and soaked rice (Never cooked!!!!) with chili and onions, garlic, sweet peppers, herbs (esp fenugreek leaves) etc...
stuff the scored and salted squash half with mix (make sure there`s NO air gaps), then top off with cheese and chili sauce.
wrap in a double layer of tin foil (shiney side inwards), and cook on medium heat for about 2 hours.

it ROCKS!


----------



## BigDog (Nov 5, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> Spoon this mixture into the split, seeded squash halves. Bake at 325F for at least 45 minutes, maybe an hour, until the squash is fork tender and the stuffing is nicely browned on top.
> 
> Fraidy


 
Would the stuffing inhibit the squash from cooking properly? That is, the part of the squash covered with the stuffing. I know when I make squash by itself, and I use seeded in tact halves in the oven, the temp is higher. It just seems the temp is a bit low in general, and even moreso with a portion of the squash covered with the stuffing. Perhaps partially pre-cooking the squash?

I'm not trying to be argumentative. I just know from my experience that squash takes at least as long as mentioned at a higher heat to cook itself, let alone be stuffed. Perhaps it has to do with the type of squash too (I'm basing experience with acorn squash).


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 5, 2006)

Shouldn't inhibit it but if you want to raise the temp, well, cooking is all about experimentation after all. I normally bake split squash at 350F for an hour with just butter, salt & pepper (I don't do "sweet" squash.  But you can certainly kick it up a notch to 375 or even 400, just keep an eye on the stuffing. Or even add the stuffing later in the baking process. Just a thought since I don't "stuff" a turkey for Thanksgiving  

Fraidy


----------



## BigDog (Nov 6, 2006)

What kind of squash are you using? My two favorites are acorn and butternut.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 6, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> What kind of squash are you using? My two favorites are acorn and butternut.


 
I believe I mentioned using either buttercup or acorn in my original post.  I use butternut squash to make soup.  I love the taste but the shape and length makes it awkward to serve on a plate.

Fraidy


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 6, 2006)

I've made the stuffed acorn squash with cornbread dressing, similiar to yours no rice or suasage, and it is great.  I cooked the dressing about 30 minutes in a 350 oven with the squash on the side, then I put them together and went another half and hour.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 6, 2006)

Your Stuffed Squash recipe sounds great and I am sure that your Thanksgiving dinner will be fastastic.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 6, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> my fave dish is Stuffed chinesse squash (that I grow myself) it`s Very similar to "vegetable spaghetti" I use lanb mince and soaked rice (Never cooked!!!!) with chili and onions, garlic, sweet peppers, herbs (esp fenugreek leaves) etc...
> stuff the scored and salted squash half with mix (make sure there`s NO air gaps), then top off with cheese and chili sauce.
> wrap in a double layer of tin foil (shiney side inwards), and cook on medium heat for about 2 hours.
> 
> it ROCKS!


 
where do you live again  oh, too far away, rats!  sounds soooo good!

since you mentioned my last name, I'll just sign this Susie "Rock"...<< no, not kidding.............


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 6, 2006)

there`s a little more detail in this post: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/337477-post5.html

it`s a little time consuming in the respect that the filling should be added when cold and then assembled, and 2 hours to cook is nothing though once all the prep is done, and there`s time saved when doing the dishes too


----------

